# Absolute Newby fisherman... I just traded for this reel, did I do ok?



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello All, This may be my first post in the fishing section of MS.com, I am a newbie fisherman, Ive done a little pond/inland lake fishing, and spent a couple days on erie and the river.

I have VERY basic tackle, and for the most part, I have mooched gear off of buddies.

I was looking to upgrade to a decent baitcast reel, and I came across a pretty good deal. I traded an archery stabilizer ($95 retail value Posten Stab) for a quantum Tour Edition PT. 

A couple questions... did I do alright?

And where should I start for a farely universal panfish/bass/perch setup as far as a rod and line?

JIM


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Considering the fact that reel goes for $250 new, i would say that you did very well. As long as its in good shape. But, its not the ideal reel for panfish. Your gonna have a heck of a time throwing the lighter lures. I would match it up with a decent medium\fast casting rod and run 20lb power pro braid with a 10-15lb flouro leader for larger fish like bass, pike, walleye, etc. Then i would get a ultra lite or light spinning combo with 6-8lb flouro line for panfish, perch, etc. This is just my opinion. I've been fishing a long time and go quite frequently, but i'm by no means an expert on all the new technology or setting up rods and reels. Also i tend to use heavier line than most. I'm also curious to see others opinions on this. I'm always willing to learn, but not always so willing to change  . Good luck fishin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

jasnooks said:


> Considering the fact that reel goes for $250 new, i would say that you did very well. As long as its in good shape. But, its not the ideal reel for panfish. Your gonna have a heck of a time throwing the lighter lures. I would match it up with a decent medium\fast casting rod and run 20lb power pro braid with a 10-15lb flouro leader for larger fish like bass, pike, walleye, etc. Then i would get a ultra lite or light spinning combo with 6-8lb flouro line for panfish, perch, etc. This is just my opinion. I've been fishing a long time and go quite frequently, but i'm by no means an expert on all the new technology or setting up rods and reels. Also i tend to use heavier line than most. I'm also curious to see others opinions on this. I'm always willing to learn, but not always so willing to change  . Good luck fishin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good advice, IMO... Most tackle stores have spinning combos that are pretty evenly matched as far as rods and reels, and go for between $40 to $60...


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a couple cheap spinners that have never done me wrong... are you saying stick with them for panfish, and save this new reel for heavier baits, or catching bigger fish on erie or the river?


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

jimposten said:


> I have a couple cheap spinners that have never done me wrong... are you saying stick with them for panfish, and save this new reel for heavier baits, or catching bigger fish on erie or the river?


I'd say it's matter of personal preference. All of my gear is spinning, from my 5 foot ultra-lights for brookies to my 7 foot rods for the Maumee River walleye run to my 11 foot salmon rods.

All of my reels are spooled with 20# Power Pro (same size as 6# mono), and use a leader when necessary. But again, that's just personal preference. You'll see a lot of braided vs. mono discussions here.

But the main thing about fishing is to HAVE FUN! And don't spoil someone else's fun.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

jimposten said:


> I have a couple cheap spinners that have never done me wrong... are you saying stick with them for panfish, and save this new reel for heavier baits, or catching bigger fish on erie or the river?


 It depends on the weight of the spinners. My medium action baitcaster rod is rated for 1/4-5/8oz lures. Anything under 1/4oz i lose quite a bit of casting distance because on a baitcast reel the lure has to be heavy enough to pull the line and spin the spool when casting. Where as with a spinning reel its just pulling the line and the spool doesnt spin. The reel that you have doesnt necesarily have to be for big water and "huge" fish, you just need to use a lure thats heavy enough. I use my baitcaster for smaller fish all the time with smaller/"heavy" lures such as a 3/16-1/4oz lead jighead with a twister tail grub or small kastmaster spoons which are quite heavy for their size. Hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Couple things i forgot: If this is your first time using a baitcaster, i would watch a few youtube videos on how to set the cast control(which must be done each time you change lures) to advoid backlash. And if this all sounds like more trouble than its worth.. Its really not. Its a atually quite simple once you get the hang of it. Do a google search on the benefits of using a baitcaster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xwoodyx41 (Sep 4, 2010)

that is not a pan fish reel, decent bass reel, every time you put new gear on that rod and reel. You need to adjust it to the weight of your lure. adjust until the lure falls under its own weight.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm not a baitcaster by any stretch, but I'd say you did very well!
However, I can show you how to Bird-nest that sucker in a nano-second...
Just ask ESOX!!!:yikes::lol:


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice trade! I like bait casters for crank baits, frogs, spinner baits and flipping jigs. I normally run revo's on st. croix mojo rods. For top water, drop shot, finesse jigs, jerk baits, and grubs, I run shimano sedona spinning reels with mojo rods. Nice thing about st. croix is that their warranty is 5 years and they stand behind their products without giving you any hassle. Very good quality for a reasonable cost.


----------

